# Navarre Beach, June 8



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Took the boys out to Navarre Beach today to try and catch some shark bait. Hoping for some rays, jacks, baby sharks.

The weed wasn't bad really. There is one dark area but just gotta wade out and cast over it. Peeling weeds off line but was not bad at all.

Made some new heavy duty chicken/pomp rigs. 50lb leader and 30lb hook line with owner 3/0. Worked like a charm.

Caught a decent size hardtail and 2 sharpnose. Kept the sharpnose for big shark bait.

Wind and waves werent too bad, but I'd suggest at least a 4oz weight. I used 2oz and it held little.

Also, heard reports of a 10fter cruising navarre beach. Heard it at work and some guys who came to see the sharks I caught. 

Anyways here's one shark. Other is bigger.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Good to hear ya had some luck! Picked up a little hammer and sharpnose there in Navarre Saturday along with about a million cats and couple rays. Gotta get as much bait as ya can!


----------

